# LGA1700 - Be Quiet: Silent Loop 2



## 16Marco16 (24. Dezember 2021)

Hi Leute,

ich habe heute morgen den Montagesatz für den Sockel LGA1700 für meine Silent Loop 2 von Be Quiet bekommen. Allerdings fehlt der Rahmen, der laut Beschreibung im Lieferumfang sein sollte. Ist das ein Fehler? Kann ich den Kühler trotzdem bzw. mit dem alten Rahmen montieren?

Danke bereits für eure Hilfe.
Ich wünsche euch auch schöne Weihnachten.

LG!
Marco


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2021)

Der Rahmen hat doch ein Langloch oder nicht? Denn in diesem Fall muss nur die Backplate ersetzt werden.
Habe die AIO nicht da, daher konnte ich mir dazu auch nur Produktbilder anschauen.


----------



## 16Marco16 (24. Dezember 2021)

Dieses Teil fehlt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2021)

Hast du das neue Board schon da?



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Allerdings fehlt der Rahmen, der laut Beschreibung im Lieferumfang sein sollte.


Kannst du mal ein Bild des Lieferumfanges machen? Denn anscheint, gibt es keine konkreten Informationen dazu, wenn nicht extra eine Rechnung eingescannt wird. Wäre gut zu sehen, was alles dabei ist um mehr dazu aussagen zu können. Ansonsten musst du jemand hier finden, der exakt dasselbe bereits umgebaut hat.


----------



## 16Marco16 (24. Dezember 2021)

Das wäre der Lieferumfang, wobei der Rahmen der explizit für die Silent Loop 2 angegeben ist fehlt. Ja das Mainboard habe ich auch schon, es ist das Asus Strix Z690-F Gaming.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2021)

Brauchst auch gar nicht, das Asus hat Langlöcher, was für Sockel LGA 1200 und 1700 geeignet ist. Nur der Abstand hat sich geändert und dazu sind ja neue Abstandshalter und Schrauben vorhanden. Der Rahme der auf dem Kühler geschoben wird, würde sich auch nicht ändern, weil er immer in der Mitte zentrieren wird. Der Rahmen was darunter verbaut wird, hat Langloch und wird sicherlich auch für LGA 1200 und 1700 passen. Nur die Backplate würde mit einem Mainboard, mit nur den Löcher LGA 1700 nicht passen. In deinem Fall mit dem Asus Board würde der sogar noch passen.

Einfach genauer mit dem Mainboard abgleichen, hast ja alles da um es besser miteinander austesten und vergleichen zu können.


----------

